# Louisiana Grills?



## tjoff (Dec 5, 2012)

I am looking at the 680.  Does anyone have any experience or know anything about these pellet smokers.  Any advice would be great.  Thanks  TJ


----------



## cptn jon (Dec 6, 2012)

It looks like Great minds think alike. I'm also looking for the same information. Was considering a Traeger Texas but heard from a dealer that they were not going to carry them any longer as there were too many problems with them. The Louisiana Grills are about the same price and size AND they are made in NORTH AMERICA.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 6, 2012)

I have no experience with the Louisiana, I have a Yoder YS640 that I am very happy with. I made a pellet grill comparison chart that includes the Louisiana that you might find helpful.[ATTACHMENT=130]Pellet Grill Comparison.xlsx (13k. xlsx file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## ptpalms (Dec 7, 2012)

If you are looking for something heavy duty, lots of room, lots of features, and American made w/ cheap shipping, look at a Blazin Grill Works. 

I have a Grid Iron, another at my buddy's lake house, inlaws have a Grand Slam, and another friend just got a Grand Slam.  I've cooked on them all and wouldn't buy anything else in that catagory. The are made by a family owned company in Beatrice, NE.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 11, 2013)

MossyMO - I just looked over your chart.  Very helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## duckfan (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm new here, but I've had my Louisiana for going on 2 years now.  Been a good grill.  I've had the igniter go out, which was replaced under warranty and had issue with the auger or the control board.  The only way to find which one was for them to send me a new board, then found out it was the auger.  Took a while, which was the downside.  Of course dealer doesn't stock any parts. I will give Dansons credit for replacing the parts and talking with me about the problems.  Bit frustrating to find out that replacement igniter runs $104 though, hoping it lasts a long time for dies before my last year of warranty goes out.

As far as performance, it's been great a good smoker I have no problems there at all.  I smoke with it year round, Prime Rib, Ribs, Pulled Pork, Brisket, Eye of Round and Chicken.  I can "grill" with it but honestly if I want to do a couple of steaks that's why I kept my 20 year old Weber gas grill around.

I'd shop around if it were to die again but buying another would be on my list.   Being from Oregon I just couldn't bring myself to buy a Traeger after they moved production to China.


----------

